# What "prepper" features would you look for in a home?



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm about to finally retire and thinking of either building or buying a home. Yes I know there is considerable cost difference but this is more about what one would look for with a "preppers eye".

At the top of my list would be a large kitchen & pantry for food prep & storage. 


Thanks for any input.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Large storage area, wood burning fireplace, large backyard for a garden, privacy fence. Those are some things that I can think of off hand.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

A large pantry a fire safe room for storage that locks to keep firearms and solar. A large garage separate from the building and a large garden area. A pond or pool would be great too. Outside the city is a must. If possible I would like windows that are higher up that would require climbing to get into and steel framed doors and windows all around. A large indoor sun room for hydroponics or green house would make it a keeper.


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 3, 2014)

Location, Location, Location


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

At least 2 acres of cleared land for potential planting, preferably with water and decent soil
1 wood stove and 1 fireplace at a minimum, if you've got the cash a woodstove can be added to most homes
at least 15 road miles from any town with a population over 4000, very important and further is better
good neighbors, get out and knock on neighbors doors before you buy, I always do and most potential neighbors love to tell you the good and the bad about the area.
natural defensive perimeter is a plus, good neighbors who are like minded or at least somewhat self sufficient count as a defensive perimeter
stable water supply
some trees if needed for firewood
good sun exposure for solar or a steep water run for hydroelectricity
A pond that can hold eating sized fish is a bonus 
A basement is a big bonus


It's amazing how many properties can be found like this but it takes time. My search was complicated by the fact that I also required either a large workshop or the ability to build a workshop in a place where a tractor trailer could get into for my business.

You can always go for more, more is good, but this is the minimum I was willing to accept.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Fireplace or stove
A room that could be fortified, like a storm/panic room
A storeroom
Backyard for garden and/or small livestock (chickens/rabbits)
Hidden wall safes in each room for quick access to defensive weapons
Well/stream/pond on the property for off-grid water
Large sloped roofs for water catchment

Just some thoughts...


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Lots of storage, enough land to sustain your family w/food, wood heat (geothermal would be a bonus), water table at an accessible depth, any type of solar is a plus even if it just heats your water.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Safe location. Space. Mature fruit and or nut trees. Great neighbors.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh and a 180 degree azimuth roof with no sun blocking for solar


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AWAY from the useless/useful idiots...


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

buy it in a place were you can get food from the mother nature (close to woods or something like that , on a shore of a lake) have a fireplace storage room safe from fire and water


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Land, lots of land. 
Enough to have cattle, chickens, hogs, whatever and a large garden. 
With a water source from a spring, preferred. 
Trees for firewood, food and hunting. 
I would say 40 acres minimum. You can remodel and change a house/building to suit your needs. But without the land and resources what do you have?? 10 acres field, rest woods with a little low land on one corner.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Slippy said:


> AWAY from the useless/useful idiots...


 Let me know when you find such a place.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I would be looking for a place in an area im familiar with, that is a good distance away from larger populations. The farther you can get away from the major cities, the better off you’ll be during a major collapse. IMO

Lots of land, with a year round water source. And lots of natural resources.

So location is key, anything within the home can be added or removed to suit your needs.

Another thing to consider is Natural threats to the area, ie. hurricanes, tornados etc.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Let me know when you find such a place.


It ain't perfect, but its ours!

View attachment 9977
View attachment 9975
View attachment 9976
View attachment 9978


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

A place where we live now out in the woods,only larger.20+ acres.we dont have a great growing season where we are but,greenhouses will do for the warmer varieties of veggies,2000-2500 sq.ft home,lots of pantry space,big kitchen,good source of water,gas stove(probably have to be propane,expensive though)wood stove as a backup for forced air heat,safe room to stash our goodies,big pole barn.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> AWAY from the useless/useful idiots...


Where Slippy! Where!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> It ain't perfect, but its ours!
> 
> View attachment 9977
> View attachment 9975
> ...


Looks good to this guy who is trapped in the city. When do I move in? LOL


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

OC40 said:


> I'm about to finally retire and thinking of either building or buying a home. Yes I know there is considerable cost difference but this is more about what one would look for with a "preppers eye".
> 
> At the top of my list would be a large kitchen & pantry for food prep & storage.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


I would find some place isolated, where I could grow food and install a good permaculture system to feed my family. I would avoid cities/suburbia. The best defense against bad people is to not be around them. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> It ain't perfect, but its ours!
> 
> View attachment 9977
> View attachment 9975
> ...


ME LIKE LIKE SlippyLand!!!!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> It ain't perfect, but its ours!
> 
> View attachment 9977
> View attachment 9975
> ...


I can think of at least one useful idiot in the vicinity of this place...



(Give the misses my sympathies.)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

OC40 said:


> Yes I know there is considerable cost difference but this is more about what one would look for with a "preppers eye".
> 
> Thanks for any input.


I got Preppers Eye once. Doc gave me antibiotics and cleared it right up!

Seriously though I would think a large piece of land away from others would be pretty important. Also, if it were me building I'd put in a secret room to store guns and ammo.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Rural location, a good water source and oversized septic system, some arable land preferably with fruit and nut trees already growing, wood stoves and fireplaces, low maintenance exterior (preferably stone) security features like steel doors, wired in generator, solar energy, function shutters, HAM antennas.

You won't find all of this but these are all plusses in my mind.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

here is my fireplace , my food storage i have food enough for few months , and my bedroom i always have a shotgun next to my bed 4 shells and a knife )))


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

There is this big pink elephant in the room that NOBODY has addressed.

How about SECURITY and PROTECTION?

DO NOT live in a home that has vinyl siding, plywood, pink insulation, and gypsum and paper "protecting" you from 30-30 rounds, or 30-06 rounds or other large ammo rounds.

DO NOT live in a home that can be easily set ablaze, like homes with asphalt shingle roofs and wood siding.

Live in a brick or cement block home, or a flame retardant log home (real logs, not the log siding).

Make sure your roof is a METAL roof, or is made of other non-flammable materials.

NEVER forget that all of your prepper food and prepper firearms and prepper gadgets MUST be protected as much as your own lives.

If you don't have a well and septic system, your life is going to be VERY difficult. If you don't have some way to produce electricity for at least short periods of time, your life is going to be difficult. If you live in a part of the country that experiences cold winter weather, you better have a wood stove and a means to obtain firewood, or you are going to experience what the Donner party experienced.

If you can't defend your property from armed intruders, you are dead.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Land first!

Everything else second. 

Depends on what you want to do. 

My property is decent for where it's at. We used to be rural, but everything built up around us!

My property is on a hill. Although I don't have a natural water source, I collect rainwater. The hill helps with the drip irrigation (water tank on top of hill, trees and garden down hill. No power needed to pump)

I have a fairly large pantry for being in a mobile home. No fireplace, but soon will have a wood burning stove. 

Have some mature/producing fruit trees, but most are still young. I'm on a 1/3-1/2 acre. More than a 1/3 but less than 1/2. I own the property across the street, but it's unusable as of now. I've been working it/amending the soil but its basically one giant slab of decomposing granite. Solid. 

The house should have 2 extra bedrooms OVER what you need. I've always liked to have a "study"/library but can't right now at this place. 





Maybe if you (the OP) sat down and made a list of needs versus wants, we could narrow down necessities? I mean we all WANT water running on our property, but could just as well dig a well, or harvest rainwater if needed.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> There is this big pink elephant in the room that NOBODY has addressed.
> 
> How about SECURITY and PROTECTION?
> 
> ...


Most of what everyone has posted as far as location was sort of a given. We are eye balling two locations between 5 to 20 acres, wife wants less than ten. I want as many as I can get. I don't want urban sprawl to creep up on us.

Water, ponds, hunting are all checks in the box. I like the idea of a stone home, but not sure of the overall cost "yet" but lots to think on and would of never thought about the roof being metal. All good points.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OC40

You might reach a point where practicality, safety and cost meet. The only 100% SECURE home is one without windows and doors, probably built underground but for many of us that is impractical. If someone wants to get in any home, its pretty easy to do so. 

From your previous posts, you seem to be the warrior type and might even have access to a firearm or 2. Build a mock up of an exterior wall using brick or stone mortared to a cinderblock with a piece of drywall glued to the backside of the cinderblock. Take your .308 or even your AR and shoot it. You'll find that its not as secure as you think.

When we built our home on our land, I went as far as getting a quote on AR550 steel to encase a safe room. The cost of the steel and the extra cost of supporting the steel was outrageous. It just wasn't practical. So we concentrated on practical and safe options to build an economical and as secure as possible home that we can live in for a long time,

We decided that location away from idiots was our best and most cost effective first line defense. Good luck Sir!


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> OC40
> 
> You might reach a point where practicality, safety and cost meet. The only 100% SECURE home is one without windows and doors, probably built underground but for many of us that is impractical. If someone wants to get in any home, its pretty easy to do so.
> 
> ...


Oh I toyed around with the idea of "bunkering" parts of a home, but like you discovered the cost just sky rocketed. I've come to the conclusion I'm asking a question that I already know the answer to seeing the posts I'm getting its more of a 'sanity check". Both locations are a good 40 mins by car to town, fresh water sources, undeveloped land.

One of the key points is that I'm not much of a city/people person, I like when I only have to go into town once or twice a month unless I want to catch a movie.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Location, Location , Location. Tucked away, lots of acarage for hunting, farming, orchards, nut trees. Fresh water stream or pond. Preferabally fishable. Rain water cistern and a well. Root cellar, spring house, barn. Natural gas well with free gas. Able to place wind mill and solar with out public viewing. Mature woods for fire wood, etc. easily defendable.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

One of those massaging chairs that recline like a LazyBoy, preferable with a cup holder and a blond sprawled out across the leather armrest. Absolute requirement unless you're married in which case I'd recommend a second massage chair to keep She Who Must be Obeyed content.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

rural Location, Acreage, well and Cistern, Rock exterior, Metal Roof, basement/ storm cellar,


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I helped my Dad cover our stick house with rock facing. We did it as we had time and Dad had money. It took most of the summer, but we got it done. At least the first story. Field rock, which was free and Dad mixed the mortar. I imagine that would stop a bullet or two. I don't know for sure. We never tried it.

Slippy, tell Mrs. Slippy that I'm moving in, but that I cook and bake. And I'm usually quiet. You won't even notice I'm there. Except you'll have home baked bread and cake. And kolacky. Can I bring my dogs and horses? I only have 2 each. You won't know I'm there. Really.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I've always liked earth sheltered homes, low maintenance, and of course with good amount of land around.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Retirement home.
1. One Floor living less steps the better. Basements are great but do not need to be part of the day to day living space. Basement should have a good size out side entrance.
2. Well insulated, keeps heat and cooling cost down
3. As maintance free as possible. Roof, siding any brick in a condition that will not require any work for a long time. Smallest amount of yard work .
4. Safer areas and near family if you can . Near stores and medical services.
5. Large bathroom with easy to enter showers and tubes.
6. lighting as we age the eye sight goes better lighting is needed.
When we built this house it was known we would likely die here. Even with a full basement it was built so we could live on one floor. No stairs required for any of the rooms. Cement siding that will never need replacement, steel roof on most now will be all steel soon again will never need any more work in our life time.
That is one of our mission now is to get the last of everything we have dreamed for this home done before we both retire,


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

combined log and stone house with a basement/earth sheltered house. It has to be a spring house so I wont have to worry about drinking water. the house will be on a 20 acre land that I could have vegetable garden and corn, some fruit trees and grapes. I will have wind and solar for energy. there will be also a good gen set for emergency power. I will invest in a heavy steel safe door to keep the valuables . the house will have good size storage for my food and meds preps. a workshop, fire place and boiler room for hot water. a septic system where I can harvest methane or some sort of a gas fuel for lighting. the house will have a cellar to keep wine and veggies. the location of the land is going to be in a rural low density population area. I will be raising livestock, goats and cows for milk and meat. basically my place will be a farm, self sufficient and it will have everything I need. been saving up for it already, God willing, I will have my farm in a few years.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Retirement home.
> 1. One Floor living less steps the better. Basements are great but do not need to be part of the day to day living space. Basement should have a good size out side entrance.
> 2. Well insulated, keeps heat and cooling cost down
> 3. As maintance free as possible. Roof, siding any brick in a condition that will not require any work for a long time. Smallest amount of yard work .
> ...


This is basically the list I put together awhile back, I've had two knee surgeries and recently had ankle one too. I hate stairs with a passion. I'll have to look more into stone, cement siding and choices I'm going for as low maintance as possible.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here are some ideas for your build;

Before you install insulation and drywall (or whatever interior wall product your use) take pictures of the framing so you'll know where all the plumbing, electrical etc is in case you have a problem.

I put all of my HVAC equipment and ductwork in the basement. No ductwork in the attic except a Return. Since I'm in a hot climate where attics heat up in the summertime, my HVAC unit originates in the cool basement and is much more efficient.

I have a metal roof and the only hole that we have in the roof is the fireplace chimney. I vented all the plumbing and exhaust pipes etc out the gable ends of the house so I have no chance of a roof leak due to flashing failures. 

I used mold resistant tilebacker in the bathrooms walls and ceilings. Wherever there's water and moisture, mold can grow but if you have paperless drywall or tilebacker, you eliminate the opportunity for mold.

Depending on where you are, situate your house to take advantage of passive solar for heating or cooling. In the southeastern US, my enemy is the heat. So the eastern and western side of my home has small transom windows only. Your insulation is only as good as your wall and the more windows you have the less efficient your wall is in regards to cooling loss or heat loss. 

I don't want to bore everyone so feel free to PM me as well


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

We are actually looking for a home right now and here is what I'm wanting.

1. Pool for water reserves
2. Sun exposure for solar
3. Good spot for an antenna mount
4. Place to tap in a generator to the circuit panel
5. Most importantly - LOTS OF STORAGE SPACE! Immediate access and long term storage.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

_*remote enough where you know there's very little chance to having some unwelcome guest showing up..pond and/or a lake.a creek thats spring fed by underground spring..a well,or install one..wooded..plenty of wildlife for meat for food.and the skin for clothes and gloves.property line filled with trees under brush and vines.*_


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rucusworks said:


> Location, Location, Location


And, as I always say, cows make the best neighbors.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

This house was nearly perfect for rural 
Security bars and front door cage
Adobe with brick outside
Well
6ft chain link back yard and iron back door
Motion security lights
Electric or gas tank for water/heat
It's weaknesses are no basement and no inside access to garage. Those 2


----------

